# Kernville riders



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking for people to ride with in the Kernville area.
Great riding here but I can travel as far as Bakersfield fairly often.
I don't know any road riders in my area, just a lot of mountain bikers.


----------



## adamfresno (Mar 7, 2005)

You may wanna check out http://www.kernwheelmen.org/, mostly people in bakersfield but ya never know.

Cheers


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

adamfresno said:


> You may wanna check out http://www.kernwheelmen.org/, mostly people in bakersfield but ya never know.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. It's tough finding road riders around here.


----------



## adamfresno (Mar 7, 2005)

I heard a lot of people ride up around Caliente. If ya ever in Bakersfield maybe stop by Action Sports in the bike department and ask about Kernville rides or riders.

Cheers


----------

